# عفشة السيارة



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)

انها من الاجزاء المهمة التى يجب الاهتمام بها والحفاظ عليها وذلك باتباع الاتى 


1- غسل شاسية السيارة والعفشة وتشحيمها مع كل صيانة عند 10000 كم

2- الحفاظ على كاوتش الكبالن سليما باستمرار والكشف علية مع كل غيار زيت والتاكد من سلامتة

3- عدم استخدام السرعات العالية فى المنحنيات للحفاظ على الكبالن

4- التاكد من سلامة وصلاحية المساعدين كل 10000كم

5- يجب التاكد من سلامة المساعدين والابتعاد عن المطبات العميقة او السير لمدة طويلة فى الطرق غير المهدة او قبان السكك الحديدية

6- فحص السيارة وتربيطها كل 10000كم

7- الكشف على الركب الامامية باستمرار ولحامها فى الحال اذا وجد بها كسر او شرخ او تغيرها اذا لزم الامر

8- يجب التعامل مع المطبات الصناعية المنتشرة فى الشواراع بهدوء شديد ولتجاوزها دون اى تلفيات 

9- الكشف على كاوتش علب الدركسيون(اكسترا) اما العلبة العادية فيتم فحص الزيت وعمل الرجلاش لللازم اذا كان بها بوش اما علبة الدركسيون الباور فيتم فحص زيت الباور وكذلك خراطيم واويل سيل العلبة مع كل غيار زيت للموتور

10- عند ركن السيارة فى نهاية اليوم يجب ان تكون العجلات فى وضع مستقيم حفاظا على الكبالن خاصة اذا كانت من نوع الجر الامامى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 يونيو 2009)




----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

........... وأكلت حمام محشى فريك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

........... ورزقت بشيك ...............


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (30 يونيو 2009)

بورك فيك ..................


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
..........


----------



## رفعت سلطان (11 سبتمبر 2009)

كل سنة وانت طيب الموضوع جميل وشكرا


----------



## وائل عبده (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسعد العراقي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااخوكم اسعد العراقي


----------



## عمروحسانين (4 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## SKAPO (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي وبورك فيك


----------



## the black tiger (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------

